# HyperX Cloud 2 Probleme!



## Panzerhugo11 (3. Juli 2017)

Hallo Forum,
ich bin hier neu und brauche eure Hilfe.
Heute ist mein neues Headset HyperX Cloud 2 angekommen. Ich habe alles korrekt angeschlossen, alle Treiber sind korrekt installiert und die Firmware ist auf dem neusten Stand.
Allerdings habe ich etwa alle 20min plötzlich keinen Sound mehr und es knackt alle 2 Sekunden. Das kann ich nur durch deaktivieren und aktivieren des Headsets beheben oder eben durch Neustart oder Kabel raus und wieder rein.
Die Abstände zwischen den "Knackperioden" sind unterschiedlich. Es passiert auch nichts, wenn ich meinen Kopf bewege o.ä.. Also sind alle Kabel ganz.

Kann mir jemand dennoch helfen?? Habe schon ein BIOS Update versucht, was daran scheiterte, dass die Datei auf meinem USB-Stick nicht erkannt wurde.

Schonmal Vielen Dank!

Mfg Panzerhugo11

P.S.: Die Soundkarte mit den Tasten funktioniert auch nicht immer!
Nun hat auch meine Maus dauernd so Aussetzer. Ich denke es liegt an den USB-Steckplätzen, deren Treiber aber auch auf dem neusten Stand sind! 
Bitte um schnelle Antworten.


----------



## JackA (3. Juli 2017)

Steck mal die Kopfhörer an deinen Onboard und schau ob das Knacken noch vorhanden ist (die USB Soundkarte vorher abstecken).
Die USB-Soundkarte vom HyperX Cloud 2 kann man jedenfalls vergessen, wird aber überall gesagt. Lieber hättest das 1er genommen und eine gesonderte USB-Soundkarte dazu.

*Auch mal an einem 2. System wie Laptop oder Ählichem probieren
Und auch mal alles von USB abstecken und nur die Kopfhörer nutzen (schauen dass sie an USB2.0 stecken).


----------



## Panzerhugo11 (3. Juli 2017)

Was heißt an deinen Onboard?? Per Klinkenstecker?


----------



## JackA (3. Juli 2017)

Ja genau.


----------



## Hywelo50 (3. Juli 2017)

Oder vl. mit Klinke an Handy anschließen.


----------



## Panzerhugo11 (3. Juli 2017)

Ich teste gerade nochmal das 6. Mal an nem anderen USB-Anschluss. Danach dann Klinkenstecker... Aber macht ja irgendwie keinen Sinn wenn das Knacken erst nach über 20min kommt.. Der ist btw USB 2.0 und an einem Hub


----------



## efdev (3. Juli 2017)

Panzerhugo11 schrieb:


> Aber macht ja irgendwie keinen Sinn wenn das Knacken erst nach über 20min kommt.. Der ist btw USB 2.0 und an einem Hub



Ach was macht schon Sinn da hilft nur testen, mein Audio Interface spinnt auch random mal rum das ergibt auch keinen Sinn und hat keinen erkennbaren Grund


----------



## Panzerhugo11 (3. Juli 2017)

Erstaunlicherweise geht das Headset an USB 2.0 an einem Hub jetzt schon über eine Stunde  ich melde mich wenn ich wieder Probleme damit habe. Danke für die Hilfe!


----------

